# Feel the urn



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)

started another project.

Using rosewood for now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)

Choppity chop

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)

Box joints

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

When did you score this stash of rosewood? Very cool.


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> When did you score this stash of rosewood? Very cool.



What stash?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

Now your just teasing

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice looking wood brinkster. What's the dimensions of it?


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Matching speaker cabinets to hang beside the hanging shelf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice looking wood brinkster. What's the dimensions of it?



18" long, 6-1/2" wide, 5-1/2" tall


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2017)

Brink said:


> 18" long, 6-1/2" wide, 5-1/2" tall


Sounds like an infant coffin,..... must be, everyone knows urns are round

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Sounds like an infant coffin,..... must be, everyone knows urns are round


Small monkey box......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Small monkey box......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

Dude, that's just sad.


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dude, that's just sad.



Dude, he's just napping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

That was just creepy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2017)

that looks like a cgi monkey....the eyes are weird. well, more than normally weird.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

Got the four place dividers made, and started on the black walnut base.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

@DKMD , 165 cubic inches / section.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2017)

Brink said:


> @DKMD , 165 cubic inches / section.



Obviously for a set of quadruplets who are roughly my size...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 20, 2017)

Brink said:


> Got the four place dividers made, and started on the black walnut base.
> 
> View attachment 126488
> 
> View attachment 126489




???? 4 compartments????


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> ???? 4 compartments????



Yes, this is what was requested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 22, 2017)

Made some walnut frames for top and bottom of the urn
And added rosewood splines to the miters

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 23, 2017)

How do you subscribe to a thread???


----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread???



You just did by commenting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 23, 2017)

I have commented before and I don't seem to be getting notice
.


----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> I have commented before and I don't seem to be getting notice
> .



Click on your screen name, there will be a drop down menu, click alert preferences


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> I have commented before and I don't seem to be getting notice
> .



There's a link at the top of the thread that says 'watch thread'... click that. If you don't get notices then, you'll need to check your alert preferences as the monkey suggested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2017)

Carved the lid...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice....real nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2017)

That's cool... still scratching my head about the four compartments.


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's cool... still scratching my head about the four compartments.



Four loved ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2017)

Finish is drying

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (May 5, 2017)

Buffed, waxed, and boxed for shipping

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 5, 2017)

Thats a beautiful piece Brink. Very tastefully done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2017)

I like it! Lots of little details that kick it up a notch.

I'm still scratching my head about the four compartments... I'd be afraid I'd end up spending eternity with my mother-in-law!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I like it! Lots of little details that kick it up a notch.
> 
> I'm still scratching my head about the four compartments... I'd be afraid I'd end up spending eternity with my mother-in-law!



I feel like I've spent an eternity with my MIL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2017)

Brink said:


> I feel like I've spent an eternity with my MIL



Have you tried flinging poo at her?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (May 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Have you tried flinging poo at her?



That's part of the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I like it! Lots of little details that kick it up a notch.
> 
> I'm still scratching my head about the four compartments... I'd be afraid I'd end up spending eternity with my mother-in-law!




Not to mention if you go first, you could be in there alone with her for a LONG LONG TIME!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

